# Old Niterider HID light, what's comparable?



## clydeman (Sep 12, 2011)

I have an old Niterider HID system that I purchased around 2004, I think, that has not seen use since around 2006. I pulled it out of storage to use again so that I can do some night riding, only to find that the burn time is around 5 minutes if that. With the cost of having the battery rebuilt hovering close to $100 I figured why not buy a new light set. My problem is that I have been out of the "game" for so long that I don't know what is comparable or how many lumens my old light is claimed as putting out, the technology has really changed. If I could find that info it would help in comparing. Can anyone point me in the right direction as to what is comparable in light output of the old Niterider HID systems or how many lumens they put out? Possibly even recommend a specific light set?

TIA


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

From a quick search it's looks like the 500 lumen range for the bulb. Out the lens (OTL) is a bit less than that. There are several good affordable options, including the new NiteRider MiNewt 600 for about $150.

In that same price range, you can go with a lesser known brand and get more light output. I have a riding buddy that just bought the Gemini Xera. It's small, puts out around 800 lumens, and has a very nice beam pattern. It has a decent spot but with good spill for flood lighting.
XERA LED Light System | Gemini Lights

This is also a helpful page listing light output and cost for various models: Bike Lights Shootout Light Meter Measurements | Mountain Bike Review


----------



## clydeman (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you for the information. LED's have come a long way and the light you linked me to looks reallly good for the price, it's only a few dollars more than replacement battery for my Niterider.


----------



## Pisgah (Feb 24, 2006)

This is more money, but on sale:

NiteRider Pro 700 LED Race at Price Point

700 pro - do NOT get the race model if you go this route


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

I just replaced my old Niterider with a Xera. It made feel old. 8 track vs iPod!


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

I just got my Xera last week and it is one very impressive little unit. It packs a punch in light output and should be close to double your HID system. For the extra $20 you can get the 4 cell battery and four hour burn times on full blast.


----------

